# Election Night, 6th May 2010!



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

Thought I would start a new thread for this so anyone watching tonight can join in  Here's something to get you in the mood!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/swingometer/11206.shtml

I'd forgotten what a whitewash that was!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 6, 2010)

Wow, that is one heck of a tango on Cameron.


----------



## am64 (May 6, 2010)

didnt sleep at all  that night ... i remember it well


----------



## SacredHeart (May 6, 2010)

I didn't sleep well last night at all. I will not sleep tonight.


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2010)

ahh ty for starting this, ill see the reult when u get up tomorrow morn


----------



## Red Pumper (May 6, 2010)

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## gail1 (May 6, 2010)

I voted by postal vote about a week ago. Broke the habbit of a lifetime and voted not for the canderdate but the leader i like the most


----------



## LisaLQ (May 6, 2010)

This is the first time I've cared about the outcome, and the only time I wanted to vote and cant.

I'll be packing my bags if Cameron gets in, and on the next ferry to wherever.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 6, 2010)

We voted about a week ago with postal votes. I shan't be loosing too much sleep tonight. I haven't been sleeping that well recently anyway, so why should election night be any different?


----------



## rossi_mac (May 6, 2010)

I am actually tempted to power up the telly to watch this, get a crate of beers and put some tunes on! But first I need some feed, and to pop out and vote, I'm still a floater! No need to decide till 21:55 surely!!


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I am actually tempted to power up the telly to watch this, get a crate of beers and put some tunes on! But first I need some feed, and to pop out and vote, I'm still a floater! No need to decide till 21:55 surely!!



Just cracked open my first tinnie!  C4 are doing an alternative Election night from 9pm so I think I'll check that out before the main event begins!


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

Great stuff! Charlie Brooker, Jimmy Carr and David Mitchell!


----------



## rossi_mac (May 6, 2010)

sounds good! I shall flick it on, beers are by my chair side so I'll pop out and vote and be back in 5 mins!


----------



## rossi_mac (May 6, 2010)

I'm onboard!


----------



## am64 (May 6, 2010)

polls are closed  hope everyone gets what they voted for ...hehee


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> polls are closed  hope everyone gets what they voted for ...hehee



me to, fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

Hmmm...exit poll looking to favour Tories at 307 seats...chaos!


----------



## am64 (May 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hmmm...exit poll looking to favour Tories at 307 seats...chaos!



noooooooooooo too early tooo early the media has been so tory biased !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooo cameron


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

Sunderland should be declaring in a few minutes!


----------



## margie (May 6, 2010)

Reports of many people in Manchester and Leeds not getting to vote as they turned up late. OH said that in one polling station people didn't get to vote as they had run out of ballot papers - could be trouble ahead.

Bruce Forsyth was on the BBC not long ago and seemed completely out of his depth.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> gooooooooooooooooooooooo cameron



{{{{{shudder}}}}}


----------



## smile4loubie (May 6, 2010)

can someone text me the results please, Must go to bed and watch a film I've been meaning to watch all week =) xx


----------



## am64 (May 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> {{{{{shudder}}}}}



dittto   ......


----------



## margie (May 6, 2010)

It's a pity that the BBC/ITV/SKY have shared an exit poll - it would be better to have some difference in what they are reporting.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

ill be going to bed soon too - someone text me results 

p.s. cameron all the way


----------



## smile4loubie (May 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> ill be going to bed soon too - someone text me results
> 
> p.s. cameron all the way



If someone texts me or sam we can text each other lol


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

margie said:


> It's a pity that the BBC/ITV/SKY have shared an exit poll - it would be better to have some difference in what they are reporting.



Channel 4 too  Should be good to see how totally wrong it is as the night goes on though! They'll shortly be basing everything on Sunderland...


----------



## aymes (May 6, 2010)

I've been to a tv show filming tonight, it finished late. Meant to be at an election party but wont get there til midnight now... really hope people count slowly so I dont miss too much!


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

Could be a big turnout if Sunderland is late!


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

Sunderland Labour! It's a landslide for Gordon Brown!


----------



## Annimay (May 6, 2010)

Seems like there's been a higher than usual turnout - I've never seen the polling station so busy!

Going to be an interesting few weeks though if there is a hung parliament until they sort all the deals out.  My area has had a Labout MP for as long as I can remember (and long before that) so I don't think there will be any suprise there.  I'm not going to say who I voted for though - I always keep it secret, that's something my dad always did too.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Sunderland Labour! It's a landslide for Gordon Brown!



nooooooooooooooo

wait, how do you know this info? I've got the alternative one on


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> nooooooooooooooo
> 
> wait, how do you know this info? I've got the alternative one on



I'm multitasking!!


----------



## am64 (May 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> nooooooooooooooo
> 
> wait, how do you know this info? I've got the alternative one on



thought you were going to bed sam ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> thought you were going to bed sam ?



I will be when matt decides to get off his backside   i want to stay up...but he has work tomorrow and I'm so noisy if i stay up i'll wake him as i go to bed

right, bed time


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> thought you were going to bed sam ?



She daren't now - the landscape will be red when she wakes up!


----------



## am64 (May 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> She daren't now - the landscape will be red when she wakes up!



YES !!!!!


----------



## margie (May 6, 2010)

Sam - no one would predict a Gordon Brown landslide on the Sunderland result.  There was a swing to the Conservatives and its a solid Labour Seat.  You have to wait for the less safe seats to see what is happening.

Looks like even when the results are in it may not be over. Several Polling stations have closed leaving people outside in some case they had waited for an hour. At one polling station permanent residents were allegedly being given priority over students to vote leaving hundreds of students angry that they were denied their vote.

Nick Robinson has said there could be legal challenges.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

margie said:


> Sam - no one would predict a Gordon Brown landslide on the Sunderland result.  There was a swing to the Conservatives and its a solid Labour Seat.  You have to wait for the less safe seats to see what is happening.
> 
> Looks like even when the results are in it may not be over. Several Polling stations have closed leaving people outside in some case they had waited for an hour. At one polling station permanent residents were allegedly being given priority over students to vote leaving hundreds of students angry that they were denied their vote.
> 
> Nick Robinson has said there could be legal challenges.



I think that if people have turned up before the deadline, they should be allowed to vote - it's wrong to deny them, people may have all sorts of reasons for not giving it a couple of hours befoe closing. There was only 1 guy in fronyt of me but he was wittering on for about 5 minutes before I got my ballot papers, so I can appreciate that there could be unexpected delays.

p.s. I was just winding Sam up about Sunderland


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

Coo! I used to vote in Sheffield Hallam where they have been turned away from voting...


----------



## margie (May 6, 2010)

I knew you were winding her up - you had included the smiley face - I just felt she needed to know as she's new to this (sorry Sam talking about you like this). 

I am pretty sure who my MP will be in the morning it needs a 15% swing from lab to lib dem for the seat to change hands.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

margie said:


> I knew you were winding her up - you had included the smiley face - I just felt she needed to know as she's new to this (sorry Sam talking about you like this).
> 
> I am pretty sure who my MP will be in the morning it needs a 15% swing from lab to lib dem for the seat to change hands.



Mine's pretty much a foregone conclusion too - John Denham.


----------



## margie (May 7, 2010)

Here is one case of a lack of ballot papers - and this is a labour/lib dem marginal.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/elections-2010/elections-2010-news/2010/05/06/voters-turned-away-from-liverpool-polling-stations-as-ballot-papers-run-out-100252-26393028/

Just heard that in Chester 500 people who had registered weren't on the lists being used at the polling station - that is a marginal too.... If it is a hung parliament and there are so many seats were legal challenges can take place - we could have trouble.


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2010)

Where is everyone? Lightweights!   Don't understand the huge discrepancy between BBC and ITV on results


----------



## aymes (May 7, 2010)

I'm still up and watching!
No idea what's going on with itv discrepency, much prefer bbc coverage but they seem very behind!
Still waiting for my local results, they're recounting...!


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2010)

Well its all very tight in london .


----------



## rossi_mac (May 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Where is everyone? Lightweights!   Don't understand the huge discrepancy between BBC and ITV on results



Yes lightweight, after beer number one I was nodding, so tottered off to the pit/bed!


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Yes lightweight, after beer number one I was nodding, so tottered off to the pit/bed!



ONE beer? Rossi, you need to speak to your DSN, your medication has gone to pot!


----------



## LisaLQ (May 7, 2010)

Ug, Keighley went Conservative.  Not surprising considering the moron ratio is definitely up here.  Those same morons will be crying into their heroin spoon when their dole gets taken away from them.


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2010)

As things stand over half the country - 53% - don't want a Conservative government, so how can they claim a mandate?


----------



## LisaLQ (May 7, 2010)

That's what I dont understand about politics.  If a party "wins" with 36% of the votes, surely that means that 64% of the country dont want them in?  Hardly democratic.

Here's hoping for a Lib/Lab coilition...


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> That's what I dont understand about politics.  If a party "wins" with 36% of the votes, surely that means that 64% of the country dont want them in?  Hardly democratic.
> 
> Here's hoping for a Lib/Lab coilition...



I'm with you Lisa!


----------



## runner (May 7, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Here's hoping for a Lib/Lab coilition...



Me too - it appears it will have to be a bit more than just the lib-labs.

Great Yarmouth has been lost from lab to conservative 

Good news - three of my children actually voted   but there's no connection! (One of them lives in Portsmouth anyway.)


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Here's hoping for a Lib/Lab coilition...



heres hoping


----------



## Andy HB (May 7, 2010)

Unless something incredible happens, it's either going to be Cameron with Lib Dem support or we're in for another election!!

Oh joy!

OK, who said they were going to vote Lib Dem and then got cold (not cold, positively frigid!) feet? 

Andy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 7, 2010)

i don't understand whats happening..... 

someone explain to an idiot lol


----------



## runner (May 7, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Unless something incredible happens, it's either going to be Cameron with Lib Dem support or we're in for another election!!
> 
> Oh joy!
> 
> ...



Not guilty - voted labour again, but interestingly, all 3 children voted lib-dem.  One in an area where it's a safe seat. The others voted for 1st time, (after a lot of persuasion from me!) but the seat was always going to be lab or conservative.  

Is it the proportional representation thing?


----------



## runner (May 7, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i don't understand whats happening.....
> 
> someone explain to an idiot lol



I'm not surprised your confused!  I think it goes something like this:  Whoever is in government needs a clear majority of MPs, so that when something is voted on in parliament, it is sure to get through.  With no clear majority, there would be a 'hung' parliament - difficult to get any new laws/measures through parliament.  A coalition of different parties means they will have to come to some agreement over key policies to push measures though and get anything done. 

I think the good thing about a lib-lab pact is that labour would have to agree to changing electoral system more towards proportional representation - something Brown mentioned in first TV debate  - I wonder why?


----------



## am64 (May 7, 2010)

i caught it at 3am when daughter came in and woke everyone up !! yes ITV were much quicker to show the results ...even sky was behind!! hung parliment eh !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 7, 2010)

runner said:


> I'm not surprised your confused!  I think it goes something like this:  Whoever is in government needs a clear majority of MPs, so that when something is voted on in parliament, it is sure to get through.  With no clear majority, there would be a 'hung' parliament - difficult to get any new laws/measures through parliament.  A coalition of different parties means they will have to come to some agreement over key policies to push measures though and get anything done.
> 
> I think the good thing about a lib-lab pact is that labour would have to agree to changing electoral system more towards proportional representation - something Brown mentioned in first TV debate  - I wonder why?



hung parliament...sounds like chaos for the UK :/


----------



## Andy HB (May 7, 2010)

As thing stand a Lib/Lab pact won't last because they simply don't have enough seats (it would be a minority government).

They'd need to rely on support from other parties (and I truly hope that they never have to rely on Northern Ireland, Scottish or Welsh parties --> bye bye UK if that comes to pass).

Anyway, how about a Con/Lab pact?! 

Andy

p.s. A hung parliament is an excellent test of the quality of the MPs that we've just elected. If they can't make it work, then we should throw the lot of them out and get some 'decent' ones in instead!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 7, 2010)

i'll be prime minister


----------



## Andy HB (May 7, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i'll be prime minister



I'll vote for you if you make me Minister for War, er, sorry, Defence Minister!!

Andy


----------



## margie (May 7, 2010)

Posted this link in the other thread - what happens next

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8659878.stm

There is quite a nice diagram that shows all the possible outcomes including another general election .....


----------



## LisaLQ (May 7, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Unless something incredible happens, it's either going to be Cameron with Lib Dem support or we're in for another election!!
> 
> Oh joy!
> 
> ...



I was going to vote Lib (or green) but I left it too late to register.


----------



## runner (May 7, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I was going to vote Lib (or green) but I left it too late to register.



Better register soon, I reckon we'll all be doing it again within the no-too-distant future...


----------



## falcon123 (May 7, 2010)

runner said:


> Better register soon, I reckon we'll all be doing it again within the no-too-distant future...



I think that one of the first reforms should be to legislate so that the General Election is held every four years, on say the first Thursday in May. This would prevent the PM trying to time it to his advantage. We also need PR. If I look at the results for my own Constituency and the ones bordering it the MPs no way reflect the votes cast! Having seen both main parties in power for extended periods over the last three decades I think none is capable of sorting the country's problems by themselves.


----------



## AlisonM (May 7, 2010)

I reckon the minority parties would be better served by promising their support on a bill by bill basis, rather than going into a coalition with one or the other. This would keep the two main parties' excesses in check. I agree we're in for another election though, probably within the year. PR is long overdue, we've had it up here for years and it works pretty well. I noticed on the results show a lot of the spoilt ballots reported in Scotland were due to people voting for more than one candidate.


----------



## Old Holborn (May 7, 2010)

I give it 9 months.


----------



## AlisonM (May 7, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> I give it 9 months.



And then we go into Labour?


----------



## LisaLQ (May 7, 2010)

runner said:


> Better register soon, I reckon we'll all be doing it again within the no-too-distant future...



I said "left it too late", not "didn't bother at all"  

I just sent my forms back on the day of the deadline (I'd been away and didnt realise the date).  But my sister sent hers back in time and still didnt get to vote because there was a "backlog".  She asked what the point of the deadline was if they didnt accept forms up to and including that date, and was told if she wanted to vote her forms should have been in a fortnight ago.

Stupid having a deadline and no intention of sticking to it!


----------



## am64 (May 7, 2010)

ok what my feelings are re lib dems

'Clegg has got to go with who ever gives electral reform and proportional representation its the ONLY issue that they have been banging on about for at least 40 years ....now they have a chance...have they got the guts come on nick all we want is fairness !!'

and this is from an adult remebering her dad in ORANGE sailing waterproofs walking about trying to get votes...for the liberals ...in the 1970's and also folding mountains of leaflets for him and delivering them and also 'telling' at the polling station ..... always the same problem  proportianal representation !!

what i would really think would be beneficial for all , is for all the parties... all  the parties to get together for the best of all and use their skills ...we could cross the divides so to speak


----------



## RachelT (May 7, 2010)

Hummm, i wonder if i can blame David Cameron for my 14 mmols this morning? The excitement and the waking up to find the midlands is a sea of tories is too much for me it seems.  My my my, we've had UKIP candidates falling out of the sky, Nick Griffin attempting to prove his Mr Barking (as if he needs people to vote on that.... ;-)) and well, it could have been worse, at least the Libs managed to get rid of Lembit Opik....

Rachel


----------



## ypauly (May 8, 2010)

Gordon the great lost. Nothing more to add except he should do the decent thing and go.

Can't see the tories (conservative) joining the wigs(liberals), as this rivalry goes back to when parliament was very young. If the tories accepted proportional representation the chance of ever getting into power again will be drastically reduced.

They may however accept some other form of elctoral reform that isn't so damaging.


----------



## Andy HB (May 8, 2010)

Why is everyone banging on about electoral reform when the country is in severe danger of completely going to the dogs?

This is what I meant about the current set of politicians proving their worth! It is critical that they come to an agreement and start sorting out our deficit immediately!

If they don't, then just look at Greece to see what the consequences are (and don't think that some of our less 'decent' populace won't start 'breaking things' if they get a sniff of anarchy).

Andy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 8, 2010)

any updates on what's going on? I haven't caught any news yet today


----------



## LisaLQ (May 8, 2010)

I caught the news just didnt understand it.  I dont think there IS any news yet.


----------



## margie (May 8, 2010)

Nick Clegg has spoken to both David Cameron and Gordon Brown and is currently talking to his MPs. Seems the Leb Dem constitution is such that he has to get 3/4 of his party to agree with him before he can commit to any form of coalition.

The next scheduled meeting of Con/Lib Dem is tomorrow.


----------



## falcon123 (May 8, 2010)

Clegg and Brown have merged. It's a case of "Bring on the Clowns"!


----------



## AlisonM (May 8, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Clegg and Brown have merged. It's a case of "Bring on the Clowns"!



Where does it say that? There's nowt on Aunty.


----------



## LisaLQ (May 8, 2010)

I think falcon was having a play on names.  Ie Clegg + Brown = clown.

Bit like pluot.  Or cankle.


----------



## am64 (May 8, 2010)

i like the one becky saw on facebook.....CON ..DEM ....


----------



## AlisonM (May 8, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I think falcon was having a play on names.  Ie Clegg + Brown = clown.
> 
> Bit like pluot.  Or cankle.



Sorry, I wasn't myself earlier, another hypo. I usually catch on to word games pretty quickly. Normal service will be restored as soon as possible.


----------

